# New way of locating LPG Autogas stations in Spain found



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I was just browsing through the french map site www.mappy.fr when i noticed if i entered an address or browsed the spanish maps, there was a link on the bottom right for service stations, if this link is selected then it presents a further list of 4 options and one option is LPG 

and it works if you click on this option then click on the OK link next to it, it then shows you the locations of any LPG selling petrol stations on the area of map you selected, clicking on these numbered icons then produces a pop up window with further details on the station


----------

